# PT940 Limeted Edition



## Enos (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi guy's and girls here I post 2 pic of my PT940 limited edition what you think about her lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You buy that from Liberace?


----------



## Enos (Feb 8, 2015)

No my friend I have this gun since 2010


----------



## Enos (Feb 8, 2015)

I made special order when I was in GA in 2010 Taurus Discontinuous this edition in 2010 buy it brand new


----------

